# RIAA, NMPA settle Audiogalaxy copyright suit



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

LOS ANGELES (The Hollywood Reporter) --- Less than a month after the suit was filed, the recording industry and the music publishers have reached an out-of-court settlement with No. 1 file-swapping site Audiogalaxy.com.

Under the deal, Audiogalaxy is required to obtain consent from the labels, songwriters and/or music publishers in order to have any copyrighted songs made available for sharing through its system. Audiogalaxy also has agreed to pay the record companies and music publishers a "substantial sum" based on the companies' assets.

MORE- http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm.../riaa__nmpa_settle_audiogalaxy_copyright_suit


----------

